# Squirrelmail laut Howto will nicht

## sambatasse

habe grade gemess howto das mailsystem aufgesetzt

leuft bis auf Squirrelmail

das nach dem einloggen

Anfrage: SELECT "INBOX"

Grund: Unable to open this mailbox.

bringt

ick habe da schon einiges konfiguret nur das ding will nicht

leider steht in der howto nur mal soll einstellen aber nich was bzw wie

könnte mir da jemand helfe bin ja fast fertig

mail kommen und gehen nur ick komme nich rann

----------

## Anarcho

Nun, wenn du anfangen würdest verständlich zu schreiben, wäre es deutlich einfacher für uns...aber das nur am Rande.

Ansonsten sind deine Informationen nicht wirklich aussagekräftig. Poste dochmal was du eingestellt hast, am besten den Inhalt der Config-Datei.

----------

## sambatasse

 *Quote:*   

> SquirrelMail Configuration : Read: config.php (1.4.0)
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Folder Defaults
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> SquirrelMail Configuration : Read: config.php (1.4.0)
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> General Options
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> SquirrelMail Configuration : Read: config.php (1.4.0)
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Server Settings
> ...

 

----------

## sambatasse

wäre es nicht möglich der der autor de howto seine config an seine howto anhängt

in na howto kann nie zuwenig stehen

----------

## oscarwild

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> wäre es nicht möglich der der autor de howto seine config an seine howto anhängt

 

jaja, geraucht hat er auch.

Hast Du überhaupt schon mal das zugehörige Konfigurationsscript ausgeführt, und die Grundeinstellung vorgenommen? Das ganze ist doch eigentlich selbsterklärend! Und mehr als ein menügesteuertes Perl-Skript zur Einstellung der Parameter kann man sich doch wirklich nicht wünschen...

----------

## sambatasse

aus der howto

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 11. Squirrelmail
> 
> Befehlsauflistung 34
> ...

 

und was muss ick nu einstellen 

bitte bitte bitte

----------

## Anarcho

 *Quote:*   

> und was muss ick nu einstellen 

 

Kannst du auch normal reden/schreiben? Ist das cool so oder hab ich was verpasst?

 *Quote:*   

> // Ändern Sie die Organisation, Server und Ordner Einstellungen für squirrelmail.
> 
> // Jetzt sollten Sie sich in squirrelmail mit Ihrer kompletten E-Mail-Adresse einloggen
> 
> // und das Setup benutzen können.

 

Und kannst du lesen???

----------

## sambatasse

 *Quote:*   

> Kannst du auch normal reden/schreiben? Ist das cool so oder hab ich was verpasst? 

 

ick weiss nich was hir immer haben haben 

wenn ick rede verstehen mich eigentlich alle 

und wenn icks schreibe solte das doch och gehn

 *Quote:*   

> // Ändern Sie die Organisation, Server und Ordner Einstellungen für squirrelmail. 
> 
> 

 

aber genau hir weis ick nicht was genau eingestellt werden muss

denn nach dem einloggen bekomme ich wie oben geschrieben fehler

obwohl der user eine mail hatt in new ligtse ja

 *Quote:*   

> Und kannst du lesen???

 

schlecht

----------

## oscarwild

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> ick weiss nich was hir immer haben haben 

 

 *Der Duden, Variante 1 wrote:*   

> ich weiss nicht,  was hier immer alle haben 

 

 *Der Duden, Variante 2 wrote:*   

> ich weiss nicht,  was ihr immer habt

 

Das Problem ist: man versteht leider wirklich nicht, was Du sagen willst! Nachdem sich regelmäßig Leute darüber beschweren, müsste das doch langsam klar sein, oder? Das ist unsererseits kein böser Wille, sondern schlicht und ergreifend ein Maß and Rechtschreib-, Grammatik- und Leichtsinnsfehlern, dass man jeden Satz 5 mal lesen muß, um einigermaßen zu erahnen, was Du gemeint haben könntest... Lies halt Dein eigenes Geschreibsel durch, bevor Du auf Absenden klickst! Schon mal über denn Sinn des Knopfes "Vorschau" nachgedacht??

 *Quote:*   

> // Ändern Sie die Organisation, Server und Ordner Einstellungen für squirrelmail.

 

Ja das musst Du schon selbst wissen! Niemand kann Dir sagen, was für einen Mailserver Du benutzt und wie Du die Ordnereinstellungen vornehmen sollst. Wenn Du cyrus einsetzt, stell halt cyrus ein, bei courier courier, etc. Das ist doch kein Hexenwerk!

Eine Konfiguration dient dazu, Dinge an die eigenen Belange und das eigene System anzupassen - wäre eine Anpassung nicht nötig, hätte der Autor die Parameter wohl fest codiert...

----------

## sambatasse

meine linksschreibung später das andere ist wichtig

 *Quote:*   

>  Das ist doch kein Hexenwerk! 
> 
> 

 

nein habe mich genau an die erwänte gentoo howto gehalten

 *Quote:*   

> Eine Konfiguration dient dazu, Dinge an die eigenen Belange und das eigene System anzupassen - wäre eine Anpassung nicht nötig, hätte der Autor die Parameter wohl fest codiert...

 

ist ja klar deswegen möchte ich ja auch ie benötigten einstellungen zur howto

oder benutzt hir ausser mir nie jemand die eigenen anleitungen

----------

## logon

Ich fürchte Du bist nicht ausreichend bestückt um dieses Problem zu meistern.

Wenn du dem Howto gefolgt bist, und jetzt nicht verstanden hast, was bei Squirrelmail einzustellen ist, dann solltest du das Howto nochmal neu durcharbeiten. So kann Dir hier jedenfalls keiner helfen.

----------

## sambatasse

das hilft mir jetzt richtig

der rechner leuft mail gehen raus und rein

nur squirrelmail findet die ordner nicht

auch wenn ick da new zb eintrage

----------

## sambatasse

es ligt ein dateirechte problem vor

die dateien gehören der gruppe vmail

deswegen kann courier nicht ran

testweisse 777 ergab es klapt natürlich nicht mit neuen mails

aber jetzt gibts datein und ordner in .maldir 1101 uid gid

aber die gehören nimanden ????????????

----------

## sambatasse

ist der user aber wiso kommt courier dann nicht an die dateien

----------

## Anarcho

Welche Sprache ist das? Kann das einer übersetzen???  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## phixom

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> ist der user aber wiso kommt courier dann nicht an die dateien

 

Ich glaub, das sind die Leute, die unsere PISA-Ergebnisse nach unten ziehen. Trotz mehrmaliger Hinweise, schaffen sie es nicht, verständlich und deutsch zu schreiben. Es mag sein, dass die Einwohner in seinem Kaff kein Problem haben, ihn zu verstehen, aber hier in einem Forum in dem auch Personen aus anderen Gegenden Deutschlands, bzw. anderer deutschsprachiger Länder mitlesen ist das durchaus nicht so einfach.

Ich ignoriere mittlerweile solche Posts, da den Fragestellern offenbar nicht zu helfen ist. Mir kommt es durchaus vor, als wöllte manch' einer nur seine Späße mit uns treiben. 

Wenn ich mir so die Fragen im deutschen Forum von heute und von vor einem Jahr betrachte, muss ich sagen, dass das Niveau leider seeehr gelitten hat. 

Dieses Problem scheint aber auch nur für das deutsche Forum zuzutreffen, was wieder mal unsere schlechten PISA-Ergebnisse bestätigt.

phixom

----------

## ruth

Hallo,

hierzu sei auf Intes Meckerthread Sammlung verwiesen:

Die Meckerecke:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=132710 | https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=137818

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=143195 | https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=148666

gruss

ruth

p.s.

ich find' Sambatasses Threads immer recht amüsant.

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sich da jemand sehr ins Fäustchen lachen würde... *gg*

----------

## sambatasse

 *Quote:*   

> PISA-Ergebnisse nach unten ziehen

 

muss ich passen vor über 10 jahren erfolgrei abgeschlossen

 *Quote:*   

> dass die Einwohner in seinem Kaff kein Problem haben, ihn zu verstehen

 

stimmt in berlin versteht man mich

 *Quote:*   

> Deutschlands deutschsprachiger Länder deutschen Forum

 

bei euch habse aber schon die flagen 45 gewegselt

 *Quote:*   

> unsere schlechten PISA-Ergebnisse bestätigt

 

was wohl erher an der unfehigkeit der verstehens liegt

da ich selber seit mehren jahren dozent bin kann ich das nur so feststellen

und an dieser setelle kann ich gerne nochmal auf meine ersten teman verweissen in denn ich zu allen stellung genommen habe

 *Quote:*   

> ich find' Sambatasses Threads immer recht amüsant. 

 

da dann hats doch etwas gutes

 *Quote:*   

> jemand sehr ins Fäustchen lachen würde

 

ich hoffe du meinst nicht mich denn dehm ist nicht so

und davon abgesehen ist mein problem noch nicht zufriedenstellen gelösst

es stimmt irgendwas mit den dateilinken (wir wollen ja nicht polisch werden) sein

----------

## sambatasse

frage mal punkt für punkt durch

hat der courier-imap keinen user also uid gid unterdehm er leuft ??

----------

## Sas

Schreib dich nicht ab, lern lesen und schreiben!

----------

## oscarwild

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> was wohl erher an der unfehigkeit der verstehens liegt da ich selber seit mehren jahren dozent bin kann ich das nur so feststellen

 

Na das würde dann die PISA-Ergebnisse erst recht erklären  :Laughing: 

Lieber Professor Sambatasse... ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen - aber ich denke, Dein Potential ist optimierbar und liegt in deutlich anderen Bereichen. Nimm Dir doch lieber eine nette Windows 98 ME-CD, drück auf "automatisch installieren" und die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung  :Wink: 

----------

## sambatasse

 *Quote:*   

> Schreib dich nicht ab, lern lesen und schreiben!

 

schon versucht leider mein der cyhartor das 

A irgendwie was verpollt ist

B irgendwei zu festgefahren zu alt

in der schule war besonder lustig als wir russisch lernen musten 

könnte die büchstaben nicht unterscheiden das gab immer was lustiges

vondaher solln mal alle froh sein das ick noch kein kyrilisch einkomiliert habe  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> schon versucht leider mein der cyhartor das 
> 
> A irgendwie was verpollt ist
> 
> B irgendwei zu festgefahren zu alt

   :Shocked: 

----------

## sambatasse

 *Quote:*   

> Lieber Professor Sambatasse

 

leider nicht 

nicht das ich nicht lieb bin nur kleider kein prof

und doc habe ick och seingelassen zu wenig kenette zuverdienen bei zuviel lesen und schreiben

 *Quote:*   

> Windows

 

win... win... win..

ick habe mal 95 beta testen müssen fürn landeseinsatz 

ne ne ne sowas kommt mir nicht auf die platte 

 *Quote:*   

> "automatisch installieren"

 

meine systeme haben und brauchen keine maus 

wird dann wohl nix

ps wird mir aber echt helfen wenn mir jemand mein courier-imap frage beantworten könnte

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *ruth wrote:*   

> ich find' Sambatasses Threads immer recht amüsant.
> 
> Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sich da jemand sehr ins Fäustchen lachen würde... *gg*

 

stimmt! warum glaubst du noch immer, das er/sie/es uns alle verarschen will?

mal von meiner sicht: ich weiß nicht, wie mich das amüsieren könnte, wenn ich absolut undurchsichtig gestellte Fragen in ein Forum stelle? hmm da geh ich lieber fernsehn  :Smile: 

@sambatasse: REDE HOCHDEUTSCH (wenn du willst, dass dir geholfen wird - wenn jeder in seinem Dialekt reden würde, bräuchten wir noch 10 Unterforen für div. Dialekte)

hth,

ciao

----------

## sambatasse

 *Quote:*   

> @sambatasse: REDE HOCHDEUTSCH (wenn du willst, dass dir geholfen wird - wenn jeder in seinem Dialekt reden würde, bräuchten wir noch 10 Unterforen für div. Dialekte) 

 

ick versuche es ja

werde selbe bemühungen itensiviren

----------

## sambatasse

frage mal punkt für punkt durch 

1) hat der courier-imap keinen user also uid gid unterdehm er leuft ??

2) das komando mail (für die schell um dort per komandozeile emails zu senden) woher bekomme ich das ( in welchen pack ist das drin )

----------

## psyqil

2) weiß ich!  :Very Happy: 

```
*  mail-client/mailx

      Latest version available: 8.1.2.20021129-r4

      Latest version installed: 8.1.2.20021129-r4

      Size of downloaded files: 240 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.debian.org

      Description: The /bin/mail program, which is used to send mail via shell scripts.

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## sambatasse

DANKE 2 klappt jetzt

----------

## phixom

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vondaher solln mal alle froh sein das ick noch kein kyrilisch einkomiliert habe 
> 
> 

 

schade eigentlich, denn in anderen Sprachen, insbesondere Russisch oder Bulgarisch gibt es viel weniger Dialekt und Russisch kann ich wenigstens noch etwas verstehen.

Ansonsten gäbe es für dich evtl die Option noch im Chinesischen Forum zu fragen, die verstehen dich evtl. besser.

phixom

----------

## sambatasse

lass mal gut sein 

bei meinen schülerinnen ist grade japanisch in das reicht selbst mir

----------

